# 2012 Bear kill thread



## Unicoidawg (Sep 17, 2012)

All righty guys here is the 2012 kill thread. Please post pics of your trophy and share the story of the hunt with us. Please only post here with your kills. Thanks and good luck to everyone.

Unicoidawg


----------



## jtomczak (Oct 7, 2012)

Just returned from a week in Canada.  First time hunting out of state/big game other than deer/hog. We had a great time!

On the last hunt, I was blessed with the opportunity to harvest this 175lb boar at 20 yards with my 7MM.  He ran 20 yards and expired.

Black bears are amazing animals and I hope to have the opportunity to hunt them again.  God is good.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 8, 2012)

Congratulations, Justin!!!!  Glad you had a successful trip!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 8, 2012)

This was my 14 year old son's first with his trad bow. His bear went less than 40 yards. An exciting hunt to watch (and video) for sure.


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 8, 2012)

Congratulation Jerry!!!  That's and AWESOME looking bear!!!


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 8, 2012)

This was my first black bear (actually the first bear I've seen in the wild other than at Cades Cove...).  Taken on public land in Lumpkin Co.  not far from where the 6 pointer in my avatar was taken.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7269719#post7269719


----------



## FMBear (Oct 8, 2012)

DelphicSharpShot said:


> This was my first black bear (actually the first bear I've seen in the wild other than at Cades Cove...).  Taken on public land in Lumpkin Co.  not far from where the 6 pointer in my avatar was taken.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7269719#post7269719



Bucks and bears!!  Congratulations on some great memories off the mountain!


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm hooked for life...nothing beats being up in the mountains!!!


----------



## kr983 (Oct 9, 2012)

Had a blast with Justin in NB, Canada.  I will never forget the bear I took on opening day of the 2012 season! Also, the chili I made last night tasted great


----------



## FMBear (Oct 9, 2012)

Great looking bear, Kevin!  If you like the chili, wait until you do some burgers over a charcoal grill!!


----------



## Joe L (Oct 10, 2012)

Those are some great looking bears! Hope to be able to put one on here soon


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is a pick of a bear I took on the first night of the cohutta buck & bear hunt last month. 
(The story)-I was hunting a food plot that ran parallel to the pinhoti trail, About 25-30min before dark he came strolling out the woods across the food plot about 125-130yrds. I kept the crosshairs on and 3/4 of the way across the plot he stops and looks my direction, I squeezed the trigger and he bolted. He ran to the right of the food plot and I ran up the plot. I got to where he stopped (2 paw prints and claw marks from him torquing to run) and looked for blood I didn't see a drop, I got out my blood light and started searching. I my buddy and his co-worker came down from the food plot above mine. We looked for 2 hrs in the dark and not a drop of blood. We couldn't even find signs of which direction he ran after running off the plot. We walked off the plot where he ran and the ground looked un touched. After 3 hrs in the dark we gave up. 

2 days later we found him right of the edge of the pinhoti trail while me and my buddy were looking for a hunting spot for the evening. When he ran off the food plot 2 days before he ran straight down the ridge, half way down the ridge he died and rolled to the bottom of the trail. Unfortunately the coyotes got to him and chewed him up pretty good around his neck and the flys had been blowing on him. We hiked back to camp and got his co-worker Chris and his son in-law. We got back and tried to see if his hide was salvageable, I knew it wasn't but Chris is twice my age and has more experience and he insisted. We skinned him back and took a smell we both almost puked. We hiked back and went to talk to the game warden, he said we made the effort and suggest we take him down into the bottom of the gorge. Sunday we got up headed out and put him into the gorge. I really felt bad since this was the first animal I've killed that I didn't find within a few hrs, to find him 2days later really added to the crappy feeling. Well after that long drawn out story here's the pics, these were taken by my friend Cory.




Untitled by caged91zc, on Flickr




IMG_3687 by caged91zc, on Flickr


----------



## mightykasey14 (Nov 17, 2012)

I put a perfect shot on one a few years back and didnt leave ama blood trail either.  Those things are tough!


----------



## Hahn88 (Sep 1, 2013)

*My 2012 Bear*

I was lucky to get a shot at this bear at 125 yards, in Union County, last December. It was my first bear. He weighed in at 240 pounds, at the WMA check in station. And I'm having problems up loading the photos. I will get them as soon as I can figure out how to do so on this site.


----------

